# Radeonfb & bootsplash - not working

## Cheesepie

First off, let me start off by saying that "Yes, I do definately want to use the RadeonFB driver and am not willing to use the vesafb driver"

None of my bootsplash themes will work. They all say "error while decompressing picture: depth mismatch". 

Basically, I just need a valid vga="whatever" mode for the radeonfb driver. Right now I'm using the setting of vga="0x342" (vesafb for 1400x1050), but it doesnt work.

Perhaps someone using radeonfb could post the appropriate sections of their grub/lilo.conf?  :Smile: 

----------

## bgzee

Im pretty sure you dont issue a vga= command when using framebuffer.  this is how my grub conf looks

```
kernel /bzImage root=/dev/hdc3 video=radeonfb:1024x768-32@60 splash=silent,theme:emergence

```

----------

## olima

 *bgzee wrote:*   

> Im pretty sure you dont issue a vga= command when using framebuffer.  this is how my grub conf looks
> 
> ```
> kernel /bzImage root=/dev/hdc3 video=radeonfb:1024x768-32@60 splash=silent,theme:emergence
> 
> ...

 

You do use the vga= option for specifying framebuffer modes. The video= option you mention only works if your kernel is patched with vesafb-tng, in which case the normal vga= option doesn't work any more. (See http://dev.gentoo.org/~spock/#prj-vesafb-tng)

Now, to the original problem: You might have a look at this thread, notably the second post: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=215486. I haven't tried it out myself though, so good luck!

----------

## Cheesepie

Its patched with vesafb (2.6.7-r11)

After a bit of reading, I realized the vga= parameter does nothing for radeonfb. Sticking strictly to the video= option, though, I still cant get bootsplash working :'(

This is what i use on grub for radeonfb (bootsplash!=working):

video=radeonfb:ywrap,mtrr,accel:1400x1050-16@85

This is what I use for vesafb (bootsplash==working):

video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr,accel:1400x1050-16@85 vga=0x348

vesafb works great for bootsplash...radeonfb doesnt work at all :'(

----------

## bgzee

 *Cheesepie wrote:*   

> Its patched with vesafb (2.6.7-r11)
> 
> After a bit of reading, I realized the vga= parameter does nothing for radeonfb. Sticking strictly to the video= option, though, I still cant get bootsplash working :'(
> 
> This is what i use on grub for radeonfb (bootsplash!=working):
> ...

 

I read elsewhere on this forums, but i cant say for sure because i havent experienced it first hand, but having both the vesafb and radeonfb drivers compiled into the kernel at the same time will cause problems.  Try recompiling your kernel with *only* radeonfb if you havent already.

----------

## Cheesepie

 *bgzee wrote:*   

>  *Cheesepie wrote:*   Its patched with vesafb (2.6.7-r11)
> 
> After a bit of reading, I realized the vga= parameter does nothing for radeonfb. Sticking strictly to the video= option, though, I still cant get bootsplash working :'(
> 
> This is what i use on grub for radeonfb (bootsplash!=working):
> ...

 

I have already done so. Having *only* radeonfb compiled into the kernel resulted in no FB whatsoever. Having them both compiled into the kernel results in where I am now. Having radeonfb compiled as a module and vesafb compiled into the kernel results in the vesafb drivers being used, no matter what I specify on the "video=" line.

----------

## muchar

I have the same problem - gensplash works on vesafb, but doesn't on radeonfb - I noticed though, that when I change the resolution by fbset after the booting of the system - I have a nice colorful fbconsole... Earlier, /etc/init.d/splash just oopsed out my kernel...

----------

## desertstalker

I have gensplash working with the radeonfb.

here is my grub.xonf line:

```
video=radeonfb:1400x1050-32@60
```

This is with kernel 2.6.9-rc3-nitro2

I got garbled crap that hanged when trying it with a 2.6.8 kernel.

----------

## muchar

Could you please show me the kernel configuration? I'm using gentoo-dev-sources...

----------

## ddiall

Hi Murchar (and everyone else):

I have no problems with framebuffer using radeonfb at max resolution (in fact, I still haven't tried vesafb on my new laptop)... My only issue, currently, is concerned with setting gensplash at max resolution 1280x768 - I either don't get any image (eg, normal black fb console) or the image is garbled (I think I need to adjust the resolution of the image to match 1280x800). It works fine at 1024x768 though (more here: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=238681).

As to my (relevant) kernel config, here is an extract (you have the kernel boot parameters on my other thread):

```

$ uname -r

2.6.8-gentoo-r8

$ zcat /proc/config.gz |grep -ie radeon -e framebuff -e _fb_

CONFIG_DRM_RADEON=m

# CONFIG_FB_CIRRUS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM2 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ASILIANT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_IMSTT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VGA16 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VESA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_HGA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON_OLD is not set

CONFIG_FB_RADEON=y

CONFIG_FB_RADEON_I2C=y

CONFIG_FB_RADEON_DEBUG=y

# CONFIG_FB_ATY128 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_KYRO is not set

# CONFIG_FB_3DFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FB_SPLASH=y

```

Cheers,

----------

## Peach

currently I'm using radeonfb but I can't get gensplash working on my laptop

the kernel config is:

```
# cat /usr/src/linux/.config |grep -ie radeon -e framebuff -e _fb_           

CONFIG_DRM_RADEON=m                                                                         CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y

# CONFIG_FB_CIRRUS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM2 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ASILIANT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_IMSTT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VGA16 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VESA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_HGA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON_OLD is not set

CONFIG_FB_RADEON=y

CONFIG_FB_RADEON_I2C=y

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY128 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_KYRO is not set

# CONFIG_FB_3DFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FB_SPLASH=y
```

and the kernel is booted like this:

```
kernel (hd0,1)/bzImage.test root=/dev/hda4 video=radeonfb:ywrap,mtrr,1024x768-32@70 dev=/dev/hdb splash=verbous,theme:gechi
```

 :Sad: 

the framebuffer is correctly enabled once the system has already booted

----------

## ddiall

Hi, try with kernel parameter "splash=verbose,theme:gechi" (I think you have a misspelling there) or "splash=silent,theme:gechi".

BTW, what's your max resolution? 1024x768?

----------

